# /lib/libc.so.7: version FBSD_1.6 required by /usr/local/lib/libepoll-shim.so.0 not found



## user00 (Jun 24, 2021)

Getting this when running startx to start Mate.
Never had this problem until doing this fresh install of 11.2.
Any tips?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 24, 2021)

Your package "libepoll-shim" is outdated. Reinstall everything and relax with following commands,

```
pkg update -f
pkg upgrade -f
```
This should normally bring all your libraries to the correct versions.


----------



## user00 (Jun 25, 2021)

Everything means what? The OS?
I built from ports and now it works.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 25, 2021)

I see. How do you build from ports using which tool ?. And do you mix ports and packages ?
You can safely update the package database

```
pkg update -f
```
And then check which ports are outdated with,

```
pkg version -v | grep updating
```
Then chose to rebuild those port and it's dependencies (best choice),

Or reinstall the package (mix package/ports is a bad idea) with,

```
pkg install -y -f thepackage
```


----------



## user00 (Jun 25, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> And do you mix ports and packages ?


All the time, yes. Been doing it for about 20 years.


----------



## covacat (Jun 26, 2021)

its possible the package was build on 11.4
upgrade your box to 11.4 if possible as 11.2 is unsupported


----------



## SirDice (Jun 26, 2021)

FreeBSD 11.2 is end-of-life since October 2019 and not supported any more. 


Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions
https://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported/


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 30, 2021)

https://pkg-status.freebsd.org/builds?type=package&jailname=112amd64 no builds since October 2019.



covacat said:


> possible the package was build on 11.4



Most recently for AMD64 latest (default): no log for _libepoll-shim_ at <http://beefy9.nyi.freebsd.org/data/114amd64-default/c9afda5a14a3/logs/> or <http://beefy9.nyi.freebsd.org/data/114amd64-default/c9afda5a14a3/logs/errors/> however it's tabled at <https://www.freshports.org/devel/libepoll-shim/#packages> so maybe I'm looking at the wrong log set.

user00 for the future, ports-mgmt/pkg-provides is our friend.


```
% pkg provides /usr/local/lib/libepoll-shim.so.0
Name    : libepoll-shim-0.0.20210418
Desc    : Small epoll implementation using kqueue
Repo    : FreeBSD
Filename: usr/local/lib/libepoll-shim.so.0
% freebsd-version -kru
14.0-CURRENT
14.0-CURRENT
14.0-CURRENT
%
```


----------

